# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Пасхальное яйцо в Google Earth

## HATTIFNATTOR

Доподлинно известно, что Google хочет бросить вызов "настольным" приложениям Microsoft и успешно движется в этом направлении, но до настоящего времени никто не мог себе представить, что желание Google простирается также на игры.

Google спрятал в *Google Earth* авиасимулятор, который естественно базируется на своих ландшафтных картах.

Чтобы активировать "Пасхальные яйца" Google Earth нужно одновременно нажать Mac: Command+Option+A или Win: Ctrl+Alt+A ("A" в верхнем регистре)


В тренажёре полётов на выбор два вида самолётов F16 (истребитель) и SR22 (высокоманёвренный винтовой). Перед полётом нужно определиться со стартовой позицией, толи с текущей точки просмотра Google Earth, толи из списка предопределённых взлётно-посадочных полос. 


Как пишет Techcrunch игра очень проста в управлении, забыв добавить, что может быть она действительно проста только для тех, кто имеет навыки в играх с авиосимуляторами.

Взлетев из Шереметьево и повернув в сторону Москвы, я "упал" на велотрек в Крылатском , полёт на истребителе протяженностью 25 километров занял пол минуты. На картинке слева "место трагедии".

 konkoff.blogspot.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Прикольно. Это наверное для террористов, дабы отрабатывать атаки на города с помощью Ф-16  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Не запускается  :Sad:

----------


## Arkadiy

> Не запускается


Что то у меня тоже не получается. Может надо последнюю версию скачать?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

http://earth.google.com/intl/ru/user...sim/index.html
У меня работает. Версия - последняя.

----------


## drongo

А у меня заработало, я когда ставил убрал галки "использовать статистику" может из-за этого, ну и в стенке разрешить.
Жаль звука нет, интересно а менять вид можно? хочу вид из кабины  :Wink: 
P.s.версия последняя

----------


## ScratchyClaws

работает... жаль тока самолет разбился быстро(((

----------


## Iceman

А у меня не получилось... не работает :-(

----------


## drongo

> работает... жаль тока самолет разбился быстро(((


тренироваться надо   :Wink:

----------

